# setting up freebsd server and linux client



## muhammadkarim12 (Feb 13, 2019)

Hello
I'm very new to FreeBSD and I need you guys to help me out with something.
(my English is not so good, sorry for mistakes)
Our teacher asked us to set up a server on FreeBSD and have Linux as a client to share files and manage the client.
I've just downloaded and installed FreeBSD and Linux RedHat on VMWare
I have searched google and Youtube but I cannot understand the terms.
So I need help 
Where to start?
I would appreciate if someone pointed me in the right direction.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2019)

muhammadkarim12 said:


> I have searched google and Youtube but I cannot understand the terms.
> So I need help


Which specific terms are you having problems with?


----------



## muhammadkarim12 (Feb 13, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Which specific terms are you having problems with?



for example : (ssh) is this a command or a feature or what ?
or daemon and network file system ?
what is mount?
(sorry these might be very noob questions but i used windows my whole life. i appreciate the answer)


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2019)

muhammadkarim12 said:


> for example : (ssh) is this a command or a feature or what ?


Both. It's a protocol meant to replace the old telnet. The SSH protocol provides encryption and improved authentication schemes. The sshd(8) is a daemon (basically an application that runs in the background) that understands the protocol and allows clients to connect to it. The client is the ssh(1) command. On Windows a popular SSH client is PuTTY for example. 



muhammadkarim12 said:


> what is mount?


mount(8) is a command to "attach" a filesystem on a disk to the system. Disks are divided into partitions, partitions contain filesystems, filesystems contain files and directories. The filesystems are 'mounted' on the system to make the files on them accessible.

This is very over-simplified but should help understand it a bit better.


----------



## muhammadkarim12 (Feb 13, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Both. It's a protocol meant to replace the old telnet. The SSH protocol provides encryption and improved authentication schemes. The sshd(8) is a daemon (basically an application that runs in the background) that understands the protocol and allows clients to connect to it. The client is the ssh(1) command. On Windows a popular SSH client is PuTTY for example.
> 
> 
> mount(8) is a command to "attach" a filesystem on a disk to the system. Disks are divided into partitions, partitions contain filesystems, filesystems contain files and directories. The filesystems are 'mounted' on the system to make the files on them accessible.
> ...



thank you very much for the answer sir 
and if you don't mind me asking where can i start for building a simple server ?


----------



## tommiie (Feb 14, 2019)

muhammadkarim12 said:


> Our teacher asked us to set up a server on FreeBSD and have Linux as a client to share files and manage the client.


First place to ask for help would be your teacher.

To manage the server from the client, you can set up SSH. First read about it in your course notes. Then check the man pages or the FreeBSD handbook. If you are still clueless, ask your teacher.

To share files between the FreeBSD server and the Linux client, you could use Samba (CIFS/SMB) if your course covered that in detail. A "better" solution, given both client and server are unix-like, would be to use NFS. Read the chapter on Samba or NFS in your course notes, read the man pages, the FreeBSD handbook, and then, if need be, ask specific questions to your teacher or us.

Good luck on your journey into to wondrous world of IT and Unix-like operating systems


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2019)

muhammadkarim12 said:


> if you don't mind me asking where can i start for building a simple server ?


Our handbook is a good start.

FreeBSD Handbook


----------

